# APRIL COMPETITION NUMBERS AVAILABLE



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry when is the april comp running ?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Gatesy:
How do I get me one of these magic numbers?

ta AJD


----------



## SYKEE (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All,

Decided to take out the quest fot the first time an hour before sun set, dropped my first bait next thing you know I had a 10kg mulloway flapping & grunting between my legs..

Yeah ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers.

P.s Can someone please advise of an email address so i can send the image through as i can't seem to reduce size of this file.......


----------



## SYKEE (Apr 1, 2008)

G'day Mate,

Looks like i'm going to have to send you another 41 annoying messages before i can enter the Viking Comp is that correct?

If so enjoy LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

